# Feeders and blinds on fence line



## Dave B (Aug 3, 2004)

What do you guys think about feeders and blinds on the fence line ?Seems to me like a freeloader.Any good deer repellants out there?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*repellent*

Hang a pair of socks you wore all day on the fence by his feeder. My Friend swears by them. He uses them to keep deer out of his garden.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Human hair. Go to your local barber or beautician and get a bag full and spread it out. kind of invisible too.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Go number 2 by his feeder


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Pour a bottle of perfume on the ground. Or just ask him why he put it so close to the line. If he gets an attitude, put your stand up on your side of the fence, and thank him for feeding the deer for you.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's one that's on a fenceline next to me. You think he's close enough?
As you can imagine, this is a sensitive subject with me.:hairout:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

This is a really sore subject with me. At the ex's ranch, we went around a 40 acre place on 3 sides. There were 5 policemen from SA on their lease. Quite a few, huh? It gets better. They had 3 blinds AND feeders TIED to the fence. Their ropes broke quite often for some reason. Their motto: If it moves, it dies. Another really good argument for a high fence.

Our lessees used to go and dump all their guts and carcasses close to them. Eewwww. 

What Sterlingcaster said works. I've seen some places where the lessors don't allow blinds within x number of yards from the fenceline. Doesn't help if your neighbor doesn't see the same way, though.

Pablo


----------



## Northtexan (Sep 21, 2004)

Put a blind up right in the fence line, whether you use it or not he will more thatn likely get the message and move his feeder.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

We hunt up near Centerville and a lot of feeders of at least the stand are right on the fence line because of how thick it is. The way we have it we know all of our neighbor and talk about it. Just try to talk to the guy most people are nice enough to move a feeder. Hey and if you put something to strong it might mess up your hunt as well.


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

This is what my dad used to do . He trained bird dogs, so he was always on a horse, he would rope the deer feeders drag them to the trailer, come home and tell me he had a new feeder for me in the trailer if i wanted it. Didn't take them scumbags long to get the hint. They would put there tree blinds on a lim on our side of the fench. I own a few of them to.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

A friend of mine has a place down in Beeville and they have the same problem with the neighbor. Their solution to the prob. was to build a "billboard", or thats what they call it right on the fence line. It's huge and it blocks any view of the right away created by the fence line from the neighbors stand. The neighbor is a cranky old man and boy does it **** him off. You ought to see all the bullet holes in it.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I have always been on leases or places that use the fencelines as a blind or feeder placment. I always thought this was a good and easy way to cover the perimeter.

I never heard anyone bring up the fact that it is infringing on the neighbors hunting possibilities. Maybe because I have never been on a lease that neighbored with another hunting lease.

Anyways, it is always good to see both sides of the story.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I have no respect for someone setting up on the fenceline...I've been the victim too....last year our neighbors who had small acreage, had 6 blinds on 2 miles of our fence line. And I'm talking within spitting distance..they shot 22 deer off of 340 acres and no tellin how many turkeys & javelina....we talked to them about the stands but they told us to get ******, and could care less what we thought. We had to re structure our deer management plan because they were killing everything...worst yet...they owned the property. Great thing this year is they sold it and the new owner has showed no signs of hunting it(yet) but it will still take a few years to recover from their abuse. I can't think of a better reason to build a high fence. And Pablo they were Truck Drivers...not that S.A police officers, truck drivers or any other occupation has anything to do with how idiots act.


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2004)

*Neighbors*

Bucksnort,

I can feel for you on the neighbor issue. We have a place(1600 acres) that borders our property which is ran by an outfitter. He uses it for a "corporate lease". Meaning he brings in business guys from different companies every weekend to hunt. Well the first thing we did when we bought our place(2 years ago) was talk to our neighbors to see what kind of management plan they were on and just get a feel for what they were shooting. All of our neighbors are fairly nice people except for this *****. First of all he starts talking to me like I'm an idiot and have no hunting knowledge whatsoever and like he has the best management plan in the state. He proceeded to tell me they shoot ten points are better (this is not a great rule to go by to begin with because you would have a guy shoot a nice 16 in. 2 1/2 year old ten point that needs a couple more years to be a true trophy but he shoots him because he is a ten) , are going to kill 30 to 35 does and all the culls(spikes, freaks & no brows) they see. I wasn't ecstatic about his plan but I knew if I let some nice young bucks go they might have a chance with his plan. Anyway, last years season passed and I let allot of nice 8's, 9's and 10's walk feeling pretty good about their chances for next year. After the season my dad and I talk to this guy and he proceeds to tell us that his customers took a couple good tens opening weekend and then it really slowed down so he had to reconsider his plan. Well this is what he tells us "my guys were getting disgusted at seeing all those nice 8's and 9's without being able to shoot them so I went ahead and told them they could take one but it would cost them two hundred a point out of their own pocket for every point less then a ten". Meaning an 8 would cost the guy $400 out of his own pocket. Well who the heck wouldn't shoot a good 8 for $400 when your company is picking up the whole cost of the hunt that is probably $1000 - $1500. The guy then tells us that they took 3 tens, an eleven and 11 nice eight points off the place that year. I was about to explode when he was done talking. That is 15 mature to semi-mature bucks, 30 -35 does and who knows how many culls (probably 10 - 15) off of 1600 acres. Most likely a total of 60 - 70 deer off of 1600 acres. Seems like allot to me!!!!!


----------



## Dave B (Aug 3, 2004)

Lots of good comments out there. If a guy puts a feeder next to a fence,while he might only take a shot on his side(maybe) ,he is still hunting his neighbor's property. The hair deal sounds interesting.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterdog said:


> A friend of mine has a place down in Beeville and they have the same problem with the neighbor. Their solution to the prob. was to build a "billboard", or thats what they call it right on the fence line. It's huge and it blocks any view of the right away created by the fence line from the neighbors stand. The neighbor is a cranky old man and boy does it **** him off. You ought to see all the bullet holes in it.


I made this same suggestion in another forum. Even came up with a design. You think this might help them get the point? Say in a 16'x16' sign. How do you think they would feel about looking at this all morning.


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2004)

*Palerider,*

That is a great idea. They would know it was private property and the owner was a bad speller(trespassing) LOL!!! I haven't ever taken any ribbons in spelling myself!!!!


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

All these posts I read sound kind of biased. I mean if someone puts a feeder on their side of the property they should be able to kill that animal an inch from the fence. It is in fact their land so it should be their right.

I just don't think any of these opinions have included the property rights issue that a property owner should reserve the right to have. Yeah you could say that these guys dont own but lease the land and they kill everything, but if it is killed on their property, then what right does someone have to vandalize their property. It sounds immature to say the least. 

Having respect for the law means having respect for others. 

If you don't agree with what they do within the law then tough, but if you dont agree with something they do that is illegal then you should report them. Simple as that. I dont think blocking their view or putting up a sign is wrong since you do reserve the right to do anything on your property, but "crossing the line" is in fact crossing the line.


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*try it*

Mothballs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The hunting is always better on the other side of the fence...lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

BARBQ, I think it depends on which way the blind and the feeder is set up. If the blinds main window is looking straight across the fence you know their intentions.


----------



## Dr. Eyes (Oct 18, 2004)

*haha*

they put a nice feeder like that on my fenceline and guarantee it would be gone! or do this: go midweek and put a bunch of fish to rot is his blind...the smell would do wonders. Or nail his blind shut with like a hundred nails. hehe...you can get really creative.....and last resort: burn it down or topple it over. we had a guy once that we caught stealing a pig from trap on our place, hence the blood trail from the trap underneath the fence to an area near his blind on our fenceline. so we went out there midweek and took his feeders and unscrewed his box off his tower and dismantled it including the legs. We threw it deep in the brush so he wouldnt find it. The feeders, well you can say he traded them for a stolen pig. Problem solved...


----------



## Dr. Eyes (Oct 18, 2004)

*haha*

double post...sorry


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Great ideas!*

Keep in mind that you are trespassing when you decide to cross a fence and 1) destroy or sabotage another person's property, which if causes an injury to someone, you may be liable; and 2) stealing is still a crime, so consider yourself a thief if you trespass to claim someone's blind or feeder as your own.

I'm guessing you're also running the risk of violating the Sportsman's Right Act, too.

Instead of destroying and/or stealing your neighbor's property, and trespassing to do so, sack up and erect a game proof fence.


----------



## Dr. Eyes (Oct 18, 2004)

he drew first blood. When youre victimized, all rules are thrown out the window. They strike at you, you strike harder. AS far as erecting a game fence, when you dont own the land and you just shelled out a few thousand to lease, who would game fance a place that doesnt belong to them or want to spend the money to do so. I stand by my actions and would do it again in a heart beat if violated. I believe in fair play....but will make an example of anyone that crosses my path. You **** me off itll cost ya. Blinds on fencelines, stealing hogs from trap, trasspassing, poaching etc. are all major crimes that should be punished severely.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

all rules out the window - but laws be damned, right?

where, then, will it end? He steals a trap, you trash his blind. He trashes your blind and your feeder...eventually someone going to get shot - but that's OK, right...cause "he drew first blood"

this is not the old west.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I have been on both sides of this problem. On a lease in East texas for 4 yrs, planted food plots and fed year'round. We would pass on young bucks only to see them cross the fence and have poacher pete blast him as soon as he hits their property. Ticked us off as we were trying to let the babies grow up. The land owner would take his shotgun on opening weekend and walk the fenceline where poacher pete had his blinds set up and "shoot squirrels" as he walked up the fence. didnt help much as he hunting mostly during the week, when we werent around. We did find two yearling buck carcassas that had the backstraps and hinds taken off in our creek. Gamewarden came out and couldnt find any evidence that would lead to anything. We lost that lease and and now hunt on a lot smaller parcel.(120acres) We dont have any blinds set up on the fence line, but about 50yds inside and facing away from the fence.(they were there when we got the place.) some of the deer we see bed on our prop, and some cross the fence to feed. we are ethical hunters that cant afford $2500 per gun lease. We have hunted this small place for 5 yrs now and are starting to see some better horns and healthier deer. We only harvest what we can eat and are selective as to what we harvest. If a shooter buck crosses my path, I wont stop to think whether or not he crossed the fence or came from some of our brush before making the decision to take him or not. I think that if the land owners and/or leasees could get together with management plans and stick to them, there would be less problems and hostility towards one another. Now stealing a pig out of a trap is grounds for a good ***** whuppin. Now there are the those that kill anything that crosses in front of them, regardless of age, etc, and I have no use for those folks.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*???*



obiwan0001 said:


> he drew first blood. When youre victimized, all rules are thrown out the window. They strike at you, you strike harder. AS far as erecting a game fence, when you dont own the land and you just shelled out a few thousand to lease, who would game fance a place that doesnt belong to them or want to spend the money to do so. I stand by my actions and would do it again in a heart beat if violated. I believe in fair play....but will make an example of anyone that crosses my path. You **** me off itll cost ya. Blinds on fencelines, stealing hogs from trap, trasspassing, poaching etc. are all major crimes that should be punished severely.


Obiwan, your logic is so full of bullet holes that I cannot begin to set aside the time to address them all. Pray tell that your missive is merely a troll and that I've been hooked in the gullet. If you've trolled me but good, please PM me and we'll have a good laugh and it'll stave off my embarrassment in front of all these fine folks on the TTMB hunting board.

First off, the individual who tresspassed and stole your hog out of the trap is a good-for-nothing slob. Still doesn't mean that two wrongs make a right.

"When youre victimized, all rules are thrown out the window." Tell that the game warden, or better yet, the judge.

"Blinds on fencelines, stealing hogs from trap, trasspassing, poaching etc. are all major crimes that should be punished severely." Since when is a blind on a fenceline a major crime, or even a crime for that matter? It's the landowner's perogative on where he or his leasees place a blind and feeder. Sure it can be unneighborly and when it's out of hand downright unethical, but criminal???

Texas landowners have the certain levity to do with their property as they please. I'll spare you the landowner rights speech.

Also, in your above-referenced statement you state that tresspassing is a major crime. But I suppose it isn't if you're the one doing the trespassing? Or if you're the one doing the trespassing because you feel that you've been violated? Again, you're egaging in a major crime for what you've deemed to be a major crime.

Who's to decide the severity of punishment for these criminal acts? You or the judiciary system? Also, if you engage in these major crimes, who is to punish you for your criminal acts? Yourself or do you turn yourself in to the authorities?

So many philosophical dilemmas and twists of irony are pervasive in your statements.

Perhaps the best advice when one witnesses or has evidence of a game violation is to contact the local game warden, or, the local sheriffs department and ask for the contact information for a game warden.


----------



## Dave B (Aug 3, 2004)

I would'nt want to start WW3,and I would'nt cross the fence myself,but if this bait stand was'nt productive,it it sure would'nt hurt my feelings


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The socks idea plus one or two. Just do some yard work without deoderant and when your done bag it up next time you go to your lease just place you socks,shirt and undewear (crotch stink weeewwww)................................later,Dave


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wildman said:


> That is a great idea. They would know it was private property and the owner was a bad speller(trespassing) LOL!!! I haven't ever taken any ribbons in spelling myself!!!!


 

Wildman: Thats hilarious, I created that about 2 months ago in about 5 minutes and nevr noticed the typing error.



BBQ:



I agree it's legal. And I won't advocate doing something illegal to deter it. However, it's unethical in my opinion. The feeder i posted a picture of, is on an 8000 acre ranch. Is it really necessary for him to put that feeder on our fencline? In fact, the sendero he hunts on, is longer going the other direction. There is absolutely NO reason for that feeder to be on the fenceline vs 100 yds on the other side on his stand. Unless, he intends to draw deer off of our ranch to shoot. In fact, there was a better place (in my opinion) for my stand closer to the fenceline. But, I chose to put my stand at the 2nd best place because it was 400 yds off of the fence and I didn't want them to feel I was encroaching on them. It's just a matter of respect.



Second, as far as stands directly on fencelines, I think by doing this you *potentially* put yourself in a moral, ethical and even legal dilemma. What happens early one morning when the *"buck of a lifetime"* walks up 50 yards from your stand and stops just on the other side of the fence. '_There's noboby around. Nobody's watching. He could be drug under the fence in a matter of seconds. Who would know? You know he comes on our side of the fence sometimes anyway_.' See the moral dilemma? I contend that a large majority of the hunters that don't respect the space of others and place blinds and feeders in encroaching positions, probably don't have a moral dilemma in this case. That's all I'm saying.



I'm sure that probably made a few people mad. It's just a perspective.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It will put pressure on you! I have a set of train tracks that is on the edge of our lease and have seen some big deer on it. It hurts to watch those suckers stand in the middle but never come over the fence. But I be dang if I'm going to let that one deer mess up my hunting for the rest of my life over a stupid shot the game warden could be watching. shoot'n over fece lines aint right! I hate chasing a goose thats wounded over a fence. Crazy land owners will shot and askk ???'s later


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Txpalerider you hit the nail on the head buddy.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Palerider, what if you made the billboard a huge P.E.T.A. add like the one they put up on 45 South of Houston? I'm sure that would attract some lead!



TXPalerider said:


> I made this same suggestion in another forum. Even came up with a design. You think this might help them get the point? Say in a 16'x16' sign. How do you think they would feel about looking at this all morning.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterdog said:


> Hey Palerider, what if you made the billboard a huge P.E.T.A. add like the one they put up on 45 South of Houston? I'm sure that would attract some lead!


He!!, if it said PETA on it, I'd have to shoot holes in it!!:rotfl:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> poacher pete


Lmao, Bret I liked that one.



> this is not the old west


Hey, Assassin, the way you were throwing down on piggies here a couple of years ago made it sound like that. LMAO:slimer:

Pablo


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah - and you ever have a problem with them again - you know where to find me. Got me a semi-auto .22 mag that ought to take care of them piglets real good. If not...7MAG kills pigs dead.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Pablo, 
we called him poacher pete, because( besides seeing him driving all of the little county roads all of the time) we were in a 1 buck county and he would bring anyone w/ a pulse and a hunting license to hunt with him and kill everything with horns. He would kill 4-5 bucks each year and put someone elses tags on them.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We used to run cattle and take care of about 2000 acres 10 mi. south of Cotulla. Early on there was no fence on the county road accessing the ranch which was the border of the ranch. The ranch on the other side of the road was about the same size. They sold the ranch next door and divided it into 20-50ac. sections. When they did this the owners of the ranch we were on decided to high fence them off because those guys would put 10 deer blinds and feeders on 30 ac. The ranch we were on even bought 100ac. in one spot just so to keep the neighbors away from the main part of the ranch. They didn't even hunt that 100ac. Strictly a deterrant. About 5-6 yrs ago the neighbors started cutting holes in the net wire. I'm not talking about a little hole either. You could drive a 4-wheeler through them. When we would patch the holes, a couple days later you could see evidence of deer that went through trying to get back through. We could never catch anybody doing it. We waged war! Stole every battery we could get our hands on.


A trick we used to use for feeders on the fence line was to take a piece of corn sack and stuff it in the spout of the feeder where no corn will come out. It would work well on the weekend worriors because it would be at least a week til they were out there and it would make the deer inconsistant,


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont want anybody to think I am an advocate for people that leach off of other land at all. I think that is is wrong and crummy of people. 

Your always gonna have bad apples in all aspects of life, but how you deal with them is what defines you. If you start doing unethical or illegal back to them then you are a bad apple too. I mean somebody has to be the bigger person. Call the police. 

If you cant seem to catch them ever and they keep escaping? I did this on one ranch that was being poached alot, you keep calling the police over and over again till they get so tired of it they come out on their own and catch them in the act.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to get people back in alot of malicious ways that i reel in my imagination, but that is just temptation trying to change me. I totally hate poachers, because they make it harder for everyone else to be honest. 800-792-GAME is a number I write on the board everytime I teach a Hunters Ed. Class.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

The problem here is feeders and the system we hunt under in Texas. a lot of deer leases are so small that feeders have to be used to attract the deer from somewhere else. I would like to see it where feeders were not allowed at all. Shooting a buck with his head in a feed bucket is not really good hunting ethics IMHO(yea I've done it too, but it was that or not hunt at all). Then we need to figure out a way around the small lease problem.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Would a game cam catch trespassers in the act? Seems like a picture would be pretty good evidence in court.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> The problem here is feeders and the system we hunt under in Texas. a lot of deer leases are so small that feeders have to be used to attract the deer from somewhere else. I would like to see it where feeders were not allowed at all. Shooting a buck with his head in a feed bucket is not really good hunting ethics IMHO(yea I've done it too, but it was that or not hunt at all). Then we need to figure out a way around the small lease problem.


Along with this. What is considered "*too close*" to a fence line? How far off should a blind or feeder be?

:rybka:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

One way around the small lease problem may be for the TPWD to set county to county harvest guidelines, by the acre. Example: In a particular county maybe 1 deer per 50 acres. In another maybe 1 deer per 100 or 200 acres. Any landholding regardless of size would be allowed at least 1 deer. Just a thought.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*The problem?*



gundoctor said:


> The problem here is feeders and the system we hunt under in Texas. a lot of deer leases are so small that feeders have to be used to attract the deer from somewhere else. QUOTE]
> 
> If this is so, what is the problem with setting on the line. AS LONG as NO ONE crosses the property line, there should be no issue other than being inconsiderate and rude. Now if someone is crossing the property line for WHATEVER reason without permission, there-in lies the problem. If the problem is that the deer are crossing onto the neighboring property, offer them an incentive NOT to go to his feeder.
> 
> ...


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Feeders ???*



mudd_catt said:


> gundoctor said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is feeders and the system we hunt under in Texas. a lot of deer leases are so small that feeders have to be used to attract the deer from somewhere else. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Mudd Cat you say if the best sendero is on the fence line then you should be able to hunt there.....it is all about ethics....what about when a pop shot(shooting beyond capabities) is taken at a deer along that fence line and the deer jumps over the fence into the neighbors ranch...and that happens quite abit when someone sets up this way. I don't care if it is the best or only sendero on the place......you skip a drink and make some new senderos.....thats what we had to do on our place.... each 150 yard sendero cost us 50.00 and we had to give the guy a min. of 400.00.....in deer hunting that is chump change. And mudcatt you say offer the deer an incentive not to cross the fence into the neighbors property....I'd like to know how you'd pull off this trick......the only way to accomplish this manuver would be with a high fence.....


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Okay, I think that hunting over feeders is ethical. But, I don't think hunting with dogs, as is done in other states, is. I think it should be outlawed in every state. See, everyone has his/her own opinion about this. If it's legal, do it. If not, don't. Simple, huh? LOL

Oh, we were discussing fencelines right? Um....hmmm. How bout this: When you cut a sendero in from the fence, start off by angling it in for a ways and then straightening it out. That way, Pete Poacher (plagarizing here, lol) can't set up on the road and look straight down your sendero. It will also help to take a little pressure off the deer cause they can't see you driving by. Also, try not to shoot towards your neighbor's fence. That bullet doesn't know nor care what's on the other side. Alright, that's my Hunter Safety message for you kiddoes for the day. LOL

Good luck this weekend.

Pablo


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

To be real honest, I have never hunted in "South" Texas, but I did have a lease just outside of Ft Worth for 3 years, and realize that you have to do something to make the deer show. Also, I don't have farm fields for shooting lanes, I have grown up cutover full of pine thickets and scrub oak, and still manage to see deer. Find what they are eating and you find the deer. Also, you are correct, if it is legal, do it.  Yes I do hunt with dogs, because like some of the places in Texas there is not much way else to see the deer without them. I am not condeming feeders, because I use them up till season starts. What I do have is 5 food plots 1/2 acre in size strategically located on my land that the deer annahilate once the feeder cuts off. 75% of the deer on my place utilize these spots. I also have a 3 acre spot that the deer love that is off limits to anyone under the age of 16, which is very productive. So, there are alternatives.

I still agree that there are ways to overcome the rudeness of setting on the line without resorting to the opponents level. Other than high fences, there aren't many ways to keep the deer on your lease, so the best bet for us is to hope and pray that the bigguns make it to our no hunting zone before the neighbor gets them. And to show that I know the feeling of seeing someone set up on the fence line, I had to run three people off from my place just this morning, because they thought they were on the line but were about 20 ft on my side. And these guys have three criteria for management: hide, hair and hooves. Ground check it at the truck. So, I made a 50 acre spot in the thickest brush I could find and placed it off limits to ANYONE. Everyone needs to practice patience in these situations. Crossing the line makes you no better than them.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Pablo, I started out as a kid hunting with dogs in Louisiana and Arkansas and personally think its just as ethical as using feeders. Most, if not all the problems of hunting with dogs is caused by the type of hounds that people used. Also the dogs never paid any attention to who's land they were on.
Chicken, I've deer hunted in Texas from Webb county to Marion county and quite a few places in between. Until you see a good east Texas brier patch that is 10 foot high and covers several hundred acres. Don't talk about how thick the brush is in South Texas. I've seen both and south Texas brush ain't that thick. In those brier patches, you can't see 20 feet and it can take 30 minutes to move that far. brier patches is also where the local deer hang out. 
And I still think feeders are a unethical way to hunt, but thats the way its done in Texas.
Mud Cat, if we put a rifle shot distance between all the stands, deer hunting would get a whole lot more expensive. A 3006 will shoot nearly 3 miles, so that puts one hunter on nearly 9 sections of land. 9 sections = 5760 acres and at 10 bucks a acre lease price(cheap now days) not many here could afford to hunt.
I like Pale Rider's idea about a county wide harvest/acre. I would also add that harvesting too few should cost the landowner more than if a few too many were harvested. It would probably mean going back to the old landowner tag system (for buck and doe). That would put a stop to the landowner with 50 acres running a daylease operation that kills 50+ deer a year.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

When I said a rifle shot, I meant in the neighborhood of 250 - 300 yards, an ethical rifle shot for the average hunter. 

$10 an acre? I thought we had it rough at 4:50. 

It is an issue that will always be a tender subject.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*on the fence line*

This all started with blinds and feeders on the fence line and I guess we all got a little off track so why not keep going off track. I would never put either on a fence line mainly because I am lucky enough to have been on a large enough lease where it was not necessary (450 acres). I would not blame anyone for putting one on a fence line but it is a good idea not to even have a window facing other property. 
As far as other areas of Texas I have very little experience besides South Tex and the hill country and I know where I hunt it is as thick as I have seen anywhere. Anyway to make a long story short I guess I got a little defensive because I have only archery hunted for the past 8 years and even with a feeder it is pretty dang tough if you are selective with a good management program. I have hunted only hogs with dogs but I don't see this as even being close to hunting over a feeder but if it is legal then more power to you. Obviously we all have different views and different experiences but the most important thing is we love to hunt !!! Let's make sure we pass on this desire to our kids!

PS--As for txpaleriders comments re county wide harvest/acre-this needs to happen in some areas. I hunt in extreme south Karnes County and we have a healthy deer population but the county is a 1 buck county. It is mainly hunted by me, my brother and my father so on average we take 2 bucks/year. We can only shoot does with MLD permits which we have. So basically without the MLD permits we could only shoot 1 buck!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

*fences n feeders*

Hey guys lifelong hunter n fisher here. I'm 51 and live in Hardin County home of the clearcuts and sawbriars n OUTLAWS. I missed several deer ahead of dogs here in East Texas before I got my first deer at the YO ranch at the age of 8 and if you do the math that was several yrs back and does at the "YO" was 25.00 each of which I killed 4, and if this offends you SO WHAT!! Things have changed over the yrs, I now try my best to do whats right considering the law the circumstances and the hunted. My dad ran a taxidermist shop and deer processing bussiness for yrs and have herd hunters both good n bad tell there stories. The # 1 thing I have seen WRONG over the yrs is most hunters have no respect for the hunted. I have used feeders and still do, the best thing I can see about using them it gives you an idea of your herd and what needs to be done. The only does I take now is the 1s that shows up at feeder with no fawns or a doe fawn. Have hunted with men that took a doe that had 2 buck fawns with her >that is very frustrating<. I have a doe with a doe fawn that has came to my feeder, last week the fawn was still showing some spots, a sign of late breeding. I plan on taking the fawn next time she shows my reason being that the fawn will "come in" late and get raped and have a late fawn herself chances are not good for her fawns survival with the elements Coyotes and such. As far as hunters and fence lines a cpl of timber co. now have a rule in effect about stand placement on property bounderies which is great. Hers a pic of a stand that borders our lease in E Tex. The guy that owns this stand is a known outlaw and his last name is Rutledge. I have taken 2 PWRs (piney woods rooter) from a tree on our property 20 yrds from his feeder this yr. Take a look at his stand placement and feeder location, in the pic of his feeder the tree with the line around it is showing a blaze on a tree of landline everything on left of tree is not his land on his side his lane is 10yds wide and goes 40yds past his feeder on our side it is 40yrds wide and goes for 300yrds. If he had more deer feeding there I would be in same tree opening day to cut him off. So guys the pic of feeder in earlier post aint so bad just remember theres always payback.


----------

